# Loss of Shell Tanker LANDAK in 1957



## davehowden (Apr 8, 2007)

I am researching the loss of the LANDAK whilst on passage from Jessleton to Singapore in February 1957.

Below is the list of the 3 UK officers on board at the time of the loss.
If anyone has any info or tales about them or sailed with them please let me know.

Master S A Watson (may not have had Masters Ticket as Shell considered him Officer in Charge and not Master)
Chief Officer	J A Brewer
Chief Engineer	EW (Bill) Tipping


I am also interested in knowing the ballast draft of this ship. 

Many thanks


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is a link to help you;

http://www.helderline.nl/

click on pictures on the left hand side and then select "L" and scroll down to the Landark - it doesn't give the draft but there are other details - and a nice photo of her


----------



## Tom Logan (Sep 18, 2006)

There is a good photo of her sister 'Lang' taken in drydock in Singapore on the gallery. Shows some of the draft marks, if this helps. I was mate on 'Lang' at one time, she could get down to 6' 1'' with her no.1 tank and the fore-peak full, none of the other small-craft fleet could get down as low as this, which was required to visit Pankal Balam even on spring tides. So we could operate safely on very light draft, though I can't remember what normal ballast draft was, probably not much more! Not much help to you I know, but good luck in your reserch anyway.
Regards, Tom


----------

